# As good as it gets for indoors. You cant yield more than this.



## JBonez (Jun 5, 2009)

check this vid.

When you're done, you may be thinking about simply moving your light 90 degrees and reconfiguring your plants, I would, but im just going to buy the system in this video, its about 1700, but you cant top the yields with this thing.

insane yields arent just for the outdoor guys anymore.

enjoy


hxxttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBDgWYKGUjo


----------



## JBonez (Jun 5, 2009)

so ya guys know, maximizing your lights capability is what is going on here, you can increase your yield with a simple cooltube and even the same amount of plants, the whole plant receives light, even the bottom just like in nature.

this is good for those worried about using more power. You dont have to grow sog either, just veg a bit longer and grow vertical, you are capturing extra light and putting it to good use, fattening up buds!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of bud. What are those lights?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 6, 2009)

I can most certainly get more than that off three lights.

Tiered grows are good to save space, but I have yet to see some high grade or top shelf come out of one.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't beat your method ....i think i can now that i have found a new method and i'm gonna buy 2x3000 watt cfls and get 200 ounces in 12 WEEKS i'll even show you after my new buddy shows me !...............................................Originally Posted by Mary_GreenThumb_Jane
i got a room with 3,000 watts, and a/c which keeps it 75 degrees all day..i grow 6 plants but i split my room into 2. 1 side has the 3,000 watts, one side completely dark. i veg about 6 weeks with the 3,000 until they are about 2 feet tall bush's. i dont top all i do is stretch the branch's down and power crop which is squeezing the stem until it pops to make thicker stronger bushier plants. after 6 weeks veg i then put them in flower by switching the rooms every 12 hours. so now i got one side room with 3 plant and the other with 3. so each [plant gets 1,000 watts of light during flower. its just a pain in the *** to switch all plant twice a day. anyways i yeild about 20 O's a plant and i always only flower for 6 weeks.. yes its a little early but when plants have good weight then you gotta do what ya gotta do.. so whole cycle from 8 inch clone to harvest is 12 weeks.. so i average 100 O's per 12 weeks on 3,000 watts..


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I can most certainly get more than that off three lights.
> 
> Tiered grows are good to save space, but I have yet to see some high grade or top shelf come out of one.



you can get more than 12 lbs from 3x 1000w lights????? im confused, thats well over a gram a watt, other than outside what method of growing would allow you to top that?

tell me so i can learn brotha!

what does high grade have to do with anything, if you were to grow kind in one those whats the problem?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ I don't believe you can get 12lbs from 3k of light... I would have to see the proof myself... Just my thoughts. 20oz a plant sounds like a lot for indoor also but I guess that's possible with 3k of light.. Everything would have to be perfect.. Just my stoned early morning thoughts.. Take care and be safe.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 6, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> you can get more than 12 lbs from 3x 1000w lights????? im confused, thats well over a gram a watt, other than outside what method of growing would allow you to top that?
> 
> tell me so i can learn brotha!
> 
> what does high grade have to do with anything, if you were to grow kind in one those whats the problem?


 

thats alot of weed! now i got a goal with a new fully equiped room

but dont ever forget quality over quantity


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

quantity doesnt mean reduction in quality, we all know that.

as for 12lb with 3kw, its very possible.

growing vert uses every available lumen, nothing is wasted into a reflector.

And last i checked, isnt the record 12lbs with only 2kw of lights, umm... yeah.


Im going to have to quit talking about vertical growing, seems its not really welcome in this forum or the site, guess bigger yields arent what people wanted after all, oh well, keep wasting your light, ill be improving on my growing.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Can't beat your method ....i think i can now that i have found a new method and i'm gonna buy 2x3000 watt cfls and get 200 ounces in 12 WEEKS i'll even show you after my new buddy shows me !...............................................Originally Posted by Mary_GreenThumb_Jane
> i got a room with 3,000 watts, and a/c which keeps it 75 degrees all day..i grow 6 plants but i split my room into 2. 1 side has the 3,000 watts, one side completely dark. i veg about 6 weeks with the 3,000 until they are about 2 feet tall bush's. i dont top all i do is stretch the branch's down and power crop which is squeezing the stem until it pops to make thicker stronger bushier plants. after 6 weeks veg i then put them in flower by switching the rooms every 12 hours. so now i got one side room with 3 plant and the other with 3. so each [plant gets 1,000 watts of light during flower. its just a pain in the *** to switch all plant twice a day. anyways i yeild about 20 O's a plant and i always only flower for 6 weeks.. yes its a little early but when plants have good weight then you gotta do what ya gotta do.. so whole cycle from 8 inch clone to harvest is 12 weeks.. so i average 100 O's per 12 weeks on 3,000 watts..



i wouldnt assume what you are talking about isnt possible, i have yet to see it done with cfl's.

But id love to learn from your experience, so keep us posted brotha!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 6, 2009)

ya vertical grows are the shiznit.  where can u buy this system?  
all of that and 3 1000s for 1700???


----------



## King Bud (Jun 6, 2009)

> Im going to have to quit talking about vertical growing, seems its not really welcome in this forum or the site



I think the negative vibe you're getting from people, regarding this thread, concerns the kind of information you're sharing. 

Including "You cant yield more than this." in the title is sort of naive, when you haven't personally tried the system yet.

This system has been around for a long time, a lot of us have already seen it, and read discussions of it. If it was really that great of an innovation, people would be recommending it to each other, instead of labeling it a gimmick.

No ill vibes intended~


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

true kingbud, i havent tried it yet, im simply going off results from others more fortunate than myself to grow this way.

Ill be buying the hydrogon, ill save for it, i dont care, ive seen the results and from what i understand, its the pinnacle for indoor success in regards to yield, thats all im saying.

People talk about a gram a watt, yet traditional methods of growing hinder our lights capability as well as our plants ability to grow into true monsters without needing alot of height to grow.  There is a huge benefit to this style of growing and as soon as i can, i plan on running this setup, just to say i did it.


And im sorry if i seemed intimidating, but im a numbers guy and the math doesnt lie here.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jun 6, 2009)

I think you scared a lot of people away when you said it was $1700, that's a lot of bread friend.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

I just have a hard time believing that you can get 1.8 grams per watt on a grow..(hope I calculated that right!! pretty high at the moment) That is pretty much unheard of from what I've seen and read... and I read a LOT on mj. 1g per watt is a lofty goal which takes much experience and dedication of time and resources. I just have a hard time believing it. I'm not trying to call you out or anything... just giving my opinion on what I think about it.. that's all. Don't be offended or anything like that. That was not my intention. I would just have to see rock-solid results from many different people to believe it. Give it a try and definitely keep us posted on your results.  Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah, i already bought a ebb&flow setup, so i wont be trying it this grow.

This grow is a ebb&flow sog with 20 cuttings under a 1000w, i would easily expect 2lbs if i was running co2, but i still may reach that yield as my clones come from a dense and smelly Skunk #1.

You dont have to spend a ton of money to do a proper vertical grow, i think its rather cheap to build if you wanted to, or at the least grow in soil and use shelving to add tiers for more plants.

Sog is the best yielding way of growing and the fastest, so with that in mind you could just imagine the yields.

i got a lb off my last grow with 3 sickly plants that totaled about 1.5 ounces.

the other five plants made up the rest, so i should see better results this time around.


----------



## skallie (Jun 6, 2009)

itt can be achieved you tell them jbonez

my mate had plant outdoors last year started to flower brought it indoors and offa 2 x 600 hps's like 3ft above tree like plant got over 1.5 kilo dry so that more than 1gm per w what is this crap gram per watt everyone craves.

i want 5gms pr w

lol

skallie


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

i wouldnt have started a thread if it had never been done before.

Im learning a lot man, way too much, and i found this to be quite interesting, gimmick??? i think not!

yeah skalie, i dont know why more people arent growing like this!


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

skalie, ill have those pics tonight hopefully, buddys coming over with the mommas tonight, cheese here i come hopefully!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont think 1700 is that much. hell ive spent 1300 on soil, nutes, pots, 10pk seeds, 3 fans, carbon filter, cups, tent, 600mh and hps coolhood,etc.etc.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

im saying, you know how much my setup right now runs, 1700 would be a nice change.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 6, 2009)

im pretty sure the bud is not potent if its chopped at day 60 ..

i justgot a room sounds about the same as yours gunna be doing e&f also so you say 20 cuttings gives you 2 lbs with co2 is that with an aircooled hood? what size clones do i need to use to cut that number in half 


i grow in pots outside finally got a room setup




			
				JBonez said:
			
		

> quantity doesnt mean reduction in quality, we all know that.
> 
> as for 12lb with 3kw, its very possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> im pretty sure the bud is not potent if its chopped at day 60 ..
> 
> i justgot a room sounds about the same as yours gunna be doing e&f also so you say 20 cuttings gives you 2 lbs with co2 is that with an aircooled hood? what size clones do i need to use to cut that number in half
> 
> ...



i think i can pull 2lbs without co2.

My hood is air cooled. Inside the tent on one side of the hood i have a 450cfm vortex fan pushing air into the hood. On the left side of the hood, i have another 450 cfm fan pulling the air. Its cool enough to keep my tent at 77 degrees with no problems at all.

I also have a newly upgraded active intake and exhaust setup, 2 300cfm fans, one blowing air in the tent, and one pulling air out through a carbon scrubber.

Its pretty effective for a grow environment.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 6, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> *im pretty sure the bud is not potent if its chopped at day 60* ..



im pretty sure they arent too, what does that have to do with quantity over quality? Waiting for quality would be the same as waiting for quantity since the buds swell the most towards the end


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 7, 2009)

well what about 45 day strains like double gum and super skunk? ive heard they are potent, but are they not as potent as some of these uber long flowering strains?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 7, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> im pretty sure they arent too, what does that have to do with quantity over quality? Waiting for quality would be the same as waiting for quantity since the buds swell the most towards the end


 

your twisting it up there buddy we were talking about that 1 person that chopped at day 60


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

you are not God.....
"As good as it gets for indoors. You cant yield more than this."
is a flat out lie.  Someone will eventually do better.  Growing is like playing golf.  No matter what score you post on whatever course you play, someone will come along and beat you.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 7, 2009)

kool sounds like you have everything going for you. should have the 8"vortex soon enough gunna even throw in a co2 gen. see what happens



			
				JBonez said:
			
		

> i think i can pull 2lbs without co2.
> 
> My hood is air cooled. Inside the tent on one side of the hood i have a 450cfm vortex fan pushing air into the hood. On the left side of the hood, i have another 450 cfm fan pulling the air. Its cool enough to keep my tent at 77 degrees with no problems at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary_GreenThumb_Jane (Jun 7, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Can't beat your method ....i think i can now that i have found a new method and i'm gonna buy 2x3000 watt cfls and get 200 ounces in 12 WEEKS i'll even show you after my new buddy shows me !...............................................Originally Posted by Mary_GreenThumb_Jane
> i got a room with 3,000 watts, and a/c which keeps it 75 degrees all day..i grow 6 plants but i split my room into 2. 1 side has the 3,000 watts, one side completely dark. i veg about 6 weeks with the 3,000 until they are about 2 feet tall bush's. i dont top all i do is stretch the branch's down and power crop which is squeezing the stem until it pops to make thicker stronger bushier plants. after 6 weeks veg i then put them in flower by switching the rooms every 12 hours. so now i got one side room with 3 plant and the other with 3. so each [plant gets 1,000 watts of light during flower. its just a pain in the *** to switch all plant twice a day. anyways i yeild about 20 O's a plant and i always only flower for 6 weeks.. yes its a little early but when plants have good weight then you gotta do what ya gotta do.. so whole cycle from 8 inch clone to harvest is 12 weeks.. so i average 100 O's per 12 weeks on 3,000 watts..


i dont see where i wrote cfls anywhere.. all of mine are sunsystems 1,000 watt switchable ballasts!!! and i could almost bet anything you have never got anywhere near more than a nut a plant.. seems to be usually the people that yield 3-8 a plant can NEVER see this to be true.. grow a few more years then we shall see what you think..


----------



## woopitt (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm picking up some bad vibes here fellas, respect :afroweed:


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 7, 2009)

Mary_GreenThumb_Jane said:
			
		

> i dont see where i wrote cfls anywhere.. all of mine are sunsystems 1,000 watt switchable ballasts!!! and i could almost bet anything you have never got anywhere near more than a nut a plant.. seems to be usually the people that yield 3-8 a plant can NEVER see this to be true.. grow a few more years then we shall see what you think..


oooppps my bad not cfls... yet the facts that you have spoken of seem so far out of reach..i figured that it had to be a rather ridiculous lighting system to match the ridiculous results that you seem to be adamant about achieving ..so do feel free to prove this encounter all the same !  as i really would love to see 100 oz in 12 weeks from clone with this power cropping technique in place so that i can triple my yeild after all we are all here to learn ... the question is will you teach ! peace and take care !


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> you are not God.....
> "As good as it gets for indoors. You cant yield more than this."
> is a flat out lie.  Someone will eventually do better.  Growing is like playing golf.  No matter what score you post on whatever course you play, someone will come along and beat you.



god, i can only hope so!

you are so right it hurts! thank you!

all im saying is growing vertical is the best way to reach the highest yield, I didnt say that in the future there will never be a way to top this, but as of present, ive seen nothing to suggest that vertical growing can be beaten in regards to yield.

prove me wrong, growing on flats is a waste of space and light, vertical yields prove this, dont you agree?

not to mention, in nature, the sun doesnt shine straight down, it comes in from the side.

ever seen a plant grown outdoors??? The buds are nice all the way to the bottom, nothing wasted!

Plants outside grow into nice bushes because they receive so much light across the entirety of the plant.

We are not doing our plants a favor by giving them all this wattage, then placing it directly on top of them, all the stuff below the canopy gets nothing.

Ive explained why vert produces more, yet no one has proven to me that it doesnt, funny.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> your twisting it up there buddy we were talking about that 1 person that chopped at day 60



oh, im sorry, i wasnt ever talking about that guy! whoops!

yeah, i think we are on the same page, "dont harvest until they are ready just to make a buck"

is that what you meant? if so, i agree totally.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> well what about 45 day strains like double gum and super skunk? ive heard they are potent, but are they not as potent as some of these uber long flowering strains?



patience in this sport is the only true way to reap your success.

IMVHO, the best strains make you wait the longest. A true sativa will take much longer to flower, but the high is soooooo worth it.

Ever had a nice sativa buzz????? its so much better than getting all couched out, i love my indicas and hybrids, but those are good for before bed, or a lazy day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2009)

I have always been interested in vertical growing and did a lot of investigation into it 4 or 5 years ago.  I think this kind of growing does maximize your light--I think we all realize that we do not get the full benefit of our lighting.  However, as one who wants to keep their plant count under "the mandatory prison time" amount (24), this is not a good way for me to grow.  I would love to follow a "real grow" (I don't believe all that I see on You Tube).  Do you have a link to the system?


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

google hydrogon THG.

is 24 plants the federal limit? or your states limit? I thought the fed limit was 50, in my state it goes by weight, not plant count.

Google "hydrogon" this is the system i will be buying, but i got to save for it!


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 7, 2009)

(I don't believe all that I see on You Tube). thg i agree camera's..times and dates can easily be edited ..yet the result is in the eye of the beholder !


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> (I don't believe all that I see on You Tube). thg i agree camera's..times and dates can easily be edited ..yet the result is in the eye of the beholder !


the video was for the viewers of the threads consideration,

what does the video have to do with proven results utilizing vertical growing?? I just wanted to show you how im going to be growing in a few months when i buy the setup you saw on the video.

THG just proved my point, it is more effective, but the number of plants to make it work negates its benefit do to legality issues, cased closed.

I feel like im trying to convince you guys the sky is blue and true to mp fashion, many are disagreeing like you guys can actually yield more than a proven method, wake up. Admit you dont agree with vertical growing because of the numbers of plants it takes and the high cost.

But dont say that as of right now, growing indoors that vert can be beat, because as much time as i waste researching, i have found nothing.

tell me how less light equals bigger yields and ill give you the pound of kb i just harvested, really, ill give it to you, no really, im dead serious.

essentially, im being challenged on the stance that sog is not the most effective way to grow along with better usage of ones light, because thats what vertical is all about ladies and gentlemen

While ive barely scratched the surface of growing, i feel ive learned as much as i can on my own without the experience required to truly master the sport.

So many conflicting arguments against what is known to be true and proven.

WHY?

yeah, ok, top this.

hxxttp://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/44253-northern-farmer-stadium-grow-vertical.html


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

I may be looking at this wrong but to me the vert systems are just the next level of SOG you are growing to expose more of your plant to the light. By growing around the light source the light has a easier path to the plant(no reflection off hood) is more lumens reach the plants. this has to be more benifical in lighting use.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I may be looking at this wrong but to me the vert systems are just the next level of SOG you are growing to expose more of your plant to the light. By growing around the light source the light has a easier path to the plant(no reflection off hood) is more lumens reach the plants. this has to be more benifical in lighting use.



finally, someone with the mental fortitude to accept logical mathematical proof of why this IS more efficient for growing.

from the bottom of my heart, thank you, this thread was meant to plant a seed of informative results showing that we can continue to maximize yield without adding more lights, this is all i wanted to share, but people are acting like there little ebb&flow sog is the end of the line for yield, this is even how i am currently growing.

Next people are gonna say that they can yield more with the plants growing upside down.

Name an effective way to out-yield current methods other than vert, i bet you guys cant other than growing outdoors.

SOG, you cant beat it. 

challenge that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

J it seem funny me and you on the same side.
But if you set back and look  at all the vert system, they are basically a ebb and flow of some type the roots are flooded or misted with water nute solutions while the leaves are around the light.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

you are so right!

the system in my video is ebb&flow!

But, just like me, they realize that even ebb&flow can yield more than the industry standard 2lbs per 1000w with clones and sog in ebb&flow by simply going vertical!

its apparent there is no longer much doubt that going vertical means more bud. Point proven, i hope the newbs reading this will understand that you can yield more this way and for the guys set in there ways, well, you can grow more with less and whats the problem with that!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 7, 2009)

id love to go vertical eventually, but i need to get my hands dirty with soil first. then ill try ebb n flow and vertical later down the line.
its common sense to see the potential in a vertical grow.  no brainer to me.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> id love to go vertical eventually, but i need to get my hands dirty with soil first. then ill try ebb n flow and vertical later down the line.
> its common sense to see the potential in a vertical grow.  no brainer to me.



start today! hang your light vertical and set the pots around the light, i bet you yield alot more than if it was horizontal.

Youd have to route ventilation as needed, but then you would be growing!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 8, 2009)

no i need potent weed im a smoker dont slang at all never have read below 




			
				JBonez said:
			
		

> oh, im sorry, i wasnt ever talking about that guy! whoops!
> 
> yeah, i think we are on the same page, "dont harvest until they are ready just to make a buck"
> 
> is that what you meant? if so, i agree totally.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 8, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> no you dumb ***** i need potent weed im a smoker dont slang at all never have read below



ha ha, what are you talking about?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 8, 2009)

Isn't this the same thing as the "collisium" from back in the day??

First things first. 12 p's from 3000w? I gotta see it to beleive it, thats fo sure.
I would bet my last dollar that 4 p's a lite is poopy. Big poopy. 

Just looking at that vid shows me that there is no way they are going to come close to 12 ps, maybe wet.

A little background. Back in '98, we spent LOOT and bought a Colisium. Now, after a couple of clicks, we had it pretty dialed. Averaging 1.5-2lbs per light. We had 3-1000's hung verticle in it. Now, it worked for sure, but a big PITA.
Was it the magical soulution for acheiving big harvests? No. But it did teach me that yeilds can be acheived thru MANY other methods. Not one is better then the other.

This is a good question tho Jbonez. Glad you brought it up.
As far as the weight goes, no way is anyone getting 4ps per 1000w. Not going to happen. Trust me, if it was possible, we would all be doing it.
BUT.
If you go off of SPACE, then verticle is the way to go. You can place more lights verticly in an area then the traditional way. So, if this was the case, you can acheive more herb from smaller spaces with hanging verticly.

Now, I do think that Verticle growing has its place, but to claim it is the end all be all of growing and yeilds cannot exceed what the boys in the Vid were doing, is just nonsense man.

Yeilds has ALOT more to do then lighting placement. In fact, I would fair to say that lighting placement is one of the least concerns in acheiving high yeilds.
Strain being the number one factor. Room conditions being second.

Don't get me wrong tho JBonez, as I love your enthusiasm bro. I would love for you to prove me wrong. But verticle lighting is not a new thing.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 8, 2009)

u no speak-e engles? im talkn about im on a whole different page than you i dont sell never have whatevers in front of me i smoke till its all gone  



			
				JBonez said:
			
		

> ha ha, what are you talking about?


----------



## JBonez (Jun 8, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Isn't this the same thing as the "collisium" from back in the day??
> 
> First things first. 12 p's from 3000w? I gotta see it to beleive it, thats fo sure.
> I would bet my last dollar that 4 p's a lite is poopy. Big poopy.
> ...



thanks for the post norcal! (just so you know, if i get to cali, we are blazing)

You make rock solid points backed with data and personal experience!

awesome!

I will still maintain my position on vertical, but in light of your post, i must say i agree with you.

while personally, i believe environment is the number one factor, but thats jmo. And i am officially well aware of the differences in yields by different strains after this last grow, there was two ounces difference in some of the plants!!!!!!!! sheesh! wheres all the high yielders!

anywhooz, i guess until i go from experience i have no "real" rebuttal to your post, so with that i hope others learned something.

But did you really only get at most 2 lbs with a 1000w vertical? I mean, ya know you could just bump the number of clones, from what ive read, that really brings up the yield. I would like to think light has more to do with yield then not, but i guess ill wait for the experience, dang patience.

jmo, i just wanna get to 2+ so i can stock some nice strains and clone from them and then downsize my grow. Ive given away so much pot in the last few weeks, people think im a freak.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 8, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> u no speak-e engles? im talkn about im on a whole different page than you i dont sell never have whatevers in front of me i smoke till its all gone



listen "kushsmoka" turn down the e-thug, when did i say you sold anything?

relax, smoke another bowl


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 8, 2009)

The main reason I have yet to see awesome vertical grown bud is mainly due to the pain in the butt aspect Hal touched on. I think.

I do believe the future lies in tiered or even vertical grows with high intensity led's, but we are not there yet, or else some of us would be using it.

As efficient as the collisium is for space, ebb & flow sog, DWC, or pots & teapees with either HPS or MH seem to be the best so far. With their own specific variations.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 8, 2009)

yo effen, i honestly think im just gonna keep practicing, when i can tout such results, then i guess we'll know for sure, like i said, more efficient use of light, coupled with effective use of space should equal more than my 4x4 flood table.

in my tent, i could cover 48sq feet with plants with one 1000w or two 600w using the three walls.

my flood table is 16 square feet.

The math is in my favor, so we will just have to see!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you really going to rock a vertical grow?


----------



## JBonez (Jun 9, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Are you really going to rock a vertical grow?



for at least one grow, just to say ive done it

if its the "mecca" of growing, then ill stick with it, if not, then ill know for myself.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2009)

IMO that is the key to great growing keep trying different thing til you find the system that works the best for you and your growing ways..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 9, 2009)

definitely true. you can hear about so many different
techniques and tricks but you really dont know how any of them work
until you experience it first hand. imo there is a certain amount of info a grower should learn and then after that its all up to them to see what works best for themselves. i have terrible heigh limitations and am thinking my plants will get too tall for the room theyre in. if i eliminate enough males, and dont have the height to keep going when in the middle of flowering, ill continue the rest of flowering by placing the light vertical and putting the plants around it. but well see what happens. thats only IF i HAVE to do that


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 10, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> listen "kushsmoka" turn down the e-thug, when did i say you sold anything?
> 
> relax, smoke another bowl


 

turn dwn the e thug? i dont get it ill whoop ya with 1 hand buddy lol  and the bong never leaves my left hand WAKE N BAKE


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 10, 2009)

What?


----------



## 420benny (Jun 10, 2009)

I asked my new grower friend about the vertical grow and he said he has seen it done before. He said it was very labor intensive getting all the plants pruned and oriented just right around the room. They grow out from the walls toward the light, then up. He called it octagon growing. The yield was very good, just a lot of effort to get there. He didn't think it was worth it and hasn't built his own setup. He said the lights were in a clear tube standing in the center of the room and air-cooled. It does sound interesting.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 10, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> turn dwn the e thug? i dont get it ill whoop ya with 1 hand buddy lol  and the bong never leaves my left hand WAKE N BAKE



internet thug, thats what i called you.

people that threaten violence and resort to name calling can do so because they are in the comfort of their own home knowing they are safe. You know you will never see me, so to expel your pride, satisfy your ego, and build your own "machismo", you resort to verbal or in your case "typed" threats that hold no merit, intimidate no one and carry no weight.

Its called the human psyche, and unfortunately very predictable, i bet i can tell a lot about you only by the inherit anger inside you. I pitty you, and hope you can find your way in life.

Now, if you dont mind, piss off.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 10, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I asked my new grower friend about the vertical grow and he said he has seen it done before. He said it was very labor intensive getting all the plants pruned and oriented just right around the room. They grow out from the walls toward the light, then up. He called it octagon growing. The yield was very good, just a lot of effort to get there. He didn't think it was worth it and hasn't built his own setup. He said the lights were in a clear tube standing in the center of the room and air-cooled. It does sound interesting.



Labor intensive, hmm... not so sure about that. I guess if you goof up and actually buy the bulky units, then yeah, its prob pretty darn heavy!

But, the hydrogon would prob take a few hours to set up, then the maintenance is about as laborious as ebb&flow, which compared to soil is a freakin walk in the part.

Hydro ease of use is pathetically simple, too many uncontrolled variables in soil so far as i can tell, and i wont be going back until i try my hand at organic growing.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 11, 2009)

lol its a good thing we dont know eachother bong hits to that little buddy


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 11, 2009)

you in this great state of cali?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 11, 2009)

:d


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 11, 2009)

Speaking of East LA, I could really go for some King Tacos right now. I want 2 sessos, 2 tripas red and a large limon to go please.


----------



## SMOK3R (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm just trying to picture how you would get enought light to your whole bud.  I mean these plants are growing upward and its not like you are going to be able to rotate them through the budding cycle.  At least not once they started packing on the weight.

I have seen bigger rooms with multiple vertical lights that worked awesome, but growing in a circle around a light or two seems strange.  

Think your buds would be lopsided


----------



## JBonez (Jun 11, 2009)

SMOK3R said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to picture how you would get enought light to your whole bud.  I mean these plants are growing upward and its not like you are going to be able to rotate them through the budding cycle.  At least not once they started packing on the weight.
> 
> I have seen bigger rooms with multiple vertical lights that worked awesome, but growing in a circle around a light or two seems strange.
> 
> Think your buds would be lopsided



the light hits the plant closer to the way nature intended, remember, the sun doesnt shine from straight down, it comes from the side, thats why mj outdoors is so bushy.


----------



## SMOK3R (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya I get it... just that the sun moves across the sky during the day and the vertical light on one side of a plant doesnt.  If you could somehow do a vertical grow where you had vertical lighting on 2 sides of it maybe I could see it.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

i personally dont think that exact setup
would yield a significant amount compared..
but that vertical lights thing is cool.
ive seen a few others. like the one posted
a while ago the guy had like 25k watts, from 1000w
bulbs hung vertically everywhere in the room. i think there
was a few 600s he used too. i would really like to see the best
way to do it, and what the results are like.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 11, 2009)

SMOK3R said:
			
		

> Ya I get it... just that the sun moves across the sky during the day and the vertical light on one side of a plant doesnt.  If you could somehow do a vertical grow where you had vertical lighting on 2 sides of it maybe I could see it.



you make a valid point, but from what i understand, all the limbs grow in the same direction towards the light if my memory serves me, so im pretty sure there is more light than you think possibly.

At my hydro store, they have a vertical setup, in a 4x4 tent with 58 plants on all four walls, its freakin nuts how fast and big they are! And all that with 2 250w mh's!


----------

